# Eggs & Buckwheat.



## Mullarvey (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi folks,Wife has (probably) IBS (though we're also examing other possibilities). Either way, most of the things that would upset someone with IBS, upset her.It's not the main problem (she has severe Interstitial Cystitis) but it sure isn't helping.Meals have generally been:Breakfast : Eggs, buckwheat pancake. NO butter.Lunch : Mashed potato, rice milk, salt. NO butter.Dinner : Oatmeal (just oats), cooked in water, tiny bit of rice milk. NO butter.She also drinks (steeped) marshmallow tea, water, and cammomile tea, and a rice milk shake with banana and a rice-based protein powder.While attempting to be IBS-friendly, the restrictiveness is guided by her Interstitial Cystitis, primarily. She does NOT treat diet as negotiable. For instance, her Christmas treats were: eggs, mashed potato and oatmeal.As her digestive issues meander back and forth from horrific constipation to horrific diarrhea, we've recently swapped the eggs for more oatmeal. Constipation ensued, so now we're considering the eggs that we thought might have been contributing to diarrhea.I looked here but couldn't see if eggs were ok or not. I also couldn't find reference to buckwheat, which is in her pancakes.Wondering if anyone has input on these two items.Thanks for reading!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Everyone is different... Hard to say what will help/hurt one person.If she finds she has problems with other wheats... than perhaps skip the buckwheat. Eggs?? Depends I think on how one prepares them. If one uses loads of butter to fry them.. I would think that would cause problems. Try just microwaving them. Or do hard boiled maybe???


----------



## Mullarvey (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks BQ, yep everyone is different with so many ailments, this is no exception.Eggs are scrambled with zero butter.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people with IBS find starch intensive diets to be a problem (really no matter what kind of starch although rice is usually better than just about any other starch as it is lower in resistant starch--bacteria food--than others). Eggs are usually OK as a lean protein if you don't add a lot of fat when cooking them.I don't know how a lean protein and cooked veggie diet would be for the IC, or if she is willing to eat any of those foods. http://www.ic-network.com/diet/ seems to indicate they would be OK and you don't have to be on a starch only diet.I would see if more rice as a starch rather than oats and potatoes helps if you want to stay close to this diet. Is she willing to try probiotics, if you can find one that works for you that can really reduce the gas volume.Usually when people alternate between constipation and diarrhea preventing constipation is more important as the diarrhea tends to be a response to the constipation, so if you can keep things moving more regularly that can actually prevent the diarrhea so looking to see if there is some fiber she tolerates or maybe a low dose of osmotic laxatives like magnesium supplements can keep things moving (start after a bout of diarrhea) and see if that can ease things a bit.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Mullarvey, as far as I know, botanically, Buckwheat is about as far from wheat as you can get. In fact. it's not even derived from a cereal [monocot] at all, it's the ground up seed of a relative of the rhubarb! So there's no gluten to worry about. The main problem from Buckwheat for ibs-d types is likely to be excess fibre. White rice flour may make a good lower fibre alternative. Good luck.


----------

